# Auf Werte einer anderen Klasse zugreifen



## mareikiii (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo allerseits ;-)

Ich hänge derzeit an einem Javaproblem und komm einfach nicht weiter. Wahrscheinlich ist es eine banale Sache, aber ihr kennt das sicherlich....Frust *G*

Also ich habe 4 unterschiedliche Java Dateien. 3 seperate Klassen und eine Mainklasse.

Nun möchte ich die Werte von einer Klasse in der anderen verwenden:


```
public void massInputReceived(BBMassEvent evt)
	{
		totalmass = evt.getTotalMass();
		System.out.println(totalmass);
		
		double massRightTop = evt.getMass(MassConstants.TOP, MassConstants.RIGHT);
	    double massLeftTop = evt.getMass(MassConstants.TOP, MassConstants.LEFT);
	    double massRightBottom = evt.getMass(MassConstants.BOTTOM, MassConstants.RIGHT);
	    double massLeftBottom = evt.getMass(MassConstants.BOTTOM, MassConstants.LEFT);		
	
	
	//if bellow 20kg
	if (totalmass < 20)
	{// deltas are +/- how much kg in each direction
        double horizontalDelta = (massRightTop + massRightBottom) - (massLeftTop + massLeftBottom);
        double verticalDelta = (massLeftBottom + massRightBottom) - (massLeftTop + massRightTop);
    
        // we now need to make them relative to mass and work out position
        horizontal = (horizontalDelta / totalmass  * 400) + 400;
        vertical = (verticalDelta / totalmass * 300) + 300;
    
     } else {
        horizontal = 400;
        vertical = 300;
     }
	}
```


Die Werte double massRightTop, double massLeftTop aus WiiRemoteProxy.java brauche ich bei der CubeController.java Klasse, wo ich einem Key zuweise (ist eine Controller Datei bei jME)


```
for (CubeAction action : CubeAction.values()) {
            manager.addControl(action.name());
        }
        
                
        //bind keys
        bindKey(EXIT, KEY_X);
        bindKey(UP, HIER BRAUCHE ICH DEN WERT!);
        bindKey(DOWN, MassConstants.BOTTOM);
        bindKey(LEFT, MassConstants.LEFT);
        bindKey(RIGHT, MassConstants.RIGHT);
 
        //bind mouse buttons
        bindMouseButton(LEFT, LEFT_BUTTON);
        bindMouseButton(RIGHT, RIGHT_BUTTON);
    }
```

Ich poste euch mal alle 4 Klassen, dann sieht man das vll. genauer.  

Main.java:


```
package gamecontrols;

import wiiremotej.*;
import wiiremotej.event.*;
import com.jmex.game.StandardGame;
import com.jmex.game.state.GameState;
import com.jmex.game.state.GameStateManager;
import gamecontrols.WiiRemoteProxy;

public class Main{
	public		WiiRemoteProxy			remote;
	private static StandardGame standardGame;

	
	public static void main(String[]args){
		System.setProperty("bluecove.jsr82.psm_minimum_off", "true");
		
		standardGame = new StandardGame("GameControl", StandardGame.GameType.GRAPHICAL, null);
		standardGame.start();
		
		GameState cubeState = new CubeGameState();
		
		cubeState.remote = new WiiRemoteProxy(null);
		cubeState.remote.findWii();
		
		//System.out.println(MassConstants.TOP);
		
        GameStateManager.getInstance().attachChild(cubeState);
        cubeState.setActive(true);
		
		
		
	}
}
```


CubeGameState.java


```
package gamecontrols;
 
import wiiremotej.BalanceBoard;

import com.jme.bounding.BoundingBox;
import com.jme.image.Texture;
import com.jme.light.PointLight;
import com.jme.math.Vector3f;
import com.jme.renderer.ColorRGBA;
import com.jme.scene.Node;
import com.jme.scene.shape.Box;
import com.jme.scene.state.LightState;
import com.jme.scene.state.MaterialState;
import com.jme.scene.state.TextureState;
import com.jme.system.DisplaySystem;
import com.jme.util.TextureManager;
import com.jmex.game.state.BasicGameState;
 
/**
 *
 * @author Gronau
 */
public class CubeGameState extends BasicGameState {
 
    private static String texture = "jmetest/data/images/Monkey.jpg";
	public		WiiRemoteProxy			remote;

	
    public CubeGameState() {
        super("cubeGameState");
        final Box box = new Box("MonkeyBox", new Vector3f(0, 0, 0), 5, 5, 5);
 
        //Material: gray
        final MaterialState ms = DisplaySystem.getDisplaySystem().getRenderer().createMaterialState();
        ms.setEmissive(new ColorRGBA(0.5f, 0.5f, 0.5f, 1));
        box.setRenderState(ms);
 
        //Texture: the Monkey
        final TextureState ts = DisplaySystem.getDisplaySystem().getRenderer().createTextureState();
        final Texture t = TextureManager.loadTexture(
                BasicGameState.class.getClassLoader().getResource(texture),
                Texture.MinificationFilter.BilinearNoMipMaps,
                Texture.MagnificationFilter.Bilinear);
        ts.setTexture(t);
        box.setRenderState(ts);
        box.setModelBound(new BoundingBox());
        box.updateModelBound();
        Node boxNode = new Node("MonkeyBoxNode");
        boxNode.attachChild(box);
        getRootNode().attachChild(boxNode);
 
        //Spot on!
        final PointLight light = new PointLight();
        light.setDiffuse(new ColorRGBA(0.75f, 0.75f, 0.75f, 0.75f));
        light.setAmbient(new ColorRGBA(0.5f, 0.5f, 0.5f, 1.0f));
        light.setLocation(new Vector3f(100, 100, 100));
        light.setEnabled(true);
 
        final LightState lightState = DisplaySystem.getDisplaySystem().getRenderer().createLightState();
        lightState.setEnabled(true);
        lightState.attach(light);
        getRootNode().setRenderState(lightState);
 
        getRootNode().updateRenderState();
        //Oh, and don't forget the controller...
        getRootNode().addController(new CubeController(boxNode));
    }
}
```


CubeController.java:


```
package gamecontrols;
 
import com.jme.input.controls.GameControl;
import com.jme.input.controls.GameControlManager;
import com.jme.input.controls.binding.KeyboardBinding;
import com.jme.input.controls.binding.MouseButtonBinding;
import com.jme.scene.Controller;
import com.jme.scene.Node;
import static gamecontrols.CubeController.CubeAction.*;
import static com.jme.input.KeyInput.*;
import static com.jme.input.controls.binding.MouseButtonBinding.*;

import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import wiiremotej.*;
import wiiremotej.event.*;
import java.lang.Math;

import gamecontrols.WiiRemoteProxy;;
 
public class CubeController extends Controller{
	
	public		WiiRemoteProxy			remote;
	
    enum CubeAction {LEFT, RIGHT, UP, DOWN, EXIT};
 
    private final static float SPEED = 2F;
 
    private final Node node;
    private final GameControlManager manager;
    private float vAngle = 0F;
    private float hAngle = 0F;
 
   
    
    public CubeController(Node node) {
        this.node = node;
        this.manager = new GameControlManager();
        
        
           	
 
        //create all actions
        for (CubeAction action : CubeAction.values()) {
            manager.addControl(action.name());
        }
        
                
        //bind keys
        bindKey(EXIT, KEY_X);
        bindKey(UP, bb_value_up);
        bindKey(DOWN, MassConstants.BOTTOM);
        bindKey(LEFT, MassConstants.LEFT);
        bindKey(RIGHT, MassConstants.RIGHT);
 
        //bind mouse buttons
        bindMouseButton(LEFT, LEFT_BUTTON);
        bindMouseButton(RIGHT, RIGHT_BUTTON);
    }
 
 
    private void bindKey(CubeAction action, int... keys) {
        final GameControl control = manager.getControl(action.name());
        for (int key : keys) {
          control.addBinding(new KeyboardBinding(key));
        }
    }
 
    private void bindMouseButton(CubeAction action, int mouseButton) {
        final GameControl control = manager.getControl(action.name());
        control.addBinding(new MouseButtonBinding(mouseButton));
    }
 
    private float value(CubeAction action) {
        return manager.getControl(action.name()).getValue();
    }
 
    @Override
    public void update(float time) {
        if (value(EXIT) > 0) {
            System.exit(0); //OK, this is just a demo...
        }
        hAngle += SPEED * time * (value(RIGHT) - value(LEFT));
        vAngle += SPEED * time * (value(DOWN) - value(UP));
        node.getLocalRotation().fromAngles(vAngle, hAngle, 0f);
    }

}
```

und zum Schluss die WiiRemoteProxy.java (testet ob das balance board verbunden ist)


```
package gamecontrols;

import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import wiiremotej.*;
import wiiremotej.event.*;
import java.lang.Math;
import com.jme.math.Vector3f;

public class WiiRemoteProxy extends BalanceBoardAdapter implements BalanceBoardListener{

	private WiiRemote		mcl_remotee;
	public Vector3f			mcl_wiiTx = new Vector3f();
	private BalanceBoard 	remote;
	private static double	totalmass = 0;
	private static boolean	connected = false;
	
	private static double horizontal = 400;
	private static double vertical = 300;
	
		
	public void findWii(){
	
		BalanceBoard remote = null;
		
		try
		{
		
		remote = WiiRemoteJ.connectToBalanceBoard("00233199ddc0");
		remote.addBalanceBoardListener(this);
	     //requesting for status
	    remote.setLEDIlluminated(true);
	    remote.requestStatus();
	    
		}
	    catch(Exception e)
	    {
	    	e.printStackTrace();
	    }
	}
	
	public WiiRemoteProxy(BalanceBoard remote)
	{
		connected = true;
		this.remote = remote;
	}
	
	public void disconnected()
	{
		System.out.println("Remote disconnected... Please Wii again.");
		System.exit(0);
	}
	
	
	public void buttonInputReceived(BBButtonEvent evt)
	{
		if(evt.isPressed())
			remote.disconnect();
	}
	
	
	public void statusReported(BBStatusEvent evt)
	{
		//Print out the level of battery
		System.out.println(evt.getBatteryLevel());
	}
	
	
	public void massInputReceived(BBMassEvent evt)
	{
		totalmass = evt.getTotalMass();
		System.out.println(totalmass);
		
		double massRightTop = evt.getMass(MassConstants.TOP, MassConstants.RIGHT);
	    double massLeftTop = evt.getMass(MassConstants.TOP, MassConstants.LEFT);
	    double massRightBottom = evt.getMass(MassConstants.BOTTOM, MassConstants.RIGHT);
	    double massLeftBottom = evt.getMass(MassConstants.BOTTOM, MassConstants.LEFT);		
	
	
	//if bellow 20kg
	if (totalmass < 20)
	{// deltas are +/- how much kg in each direction
        double horizontalDelta = (massRightTop + massRightBottom) - (massLeftTop + massLeftBottom);
        double verticalDelta = (massLeftBottom + massRightBottom) - (massLeftTop + massRightTop);
    
        // we now need to make them relative to mass and work out position
        horizontal = (horizontalDelta / totalmass  * 400) + 400;
        vertical = (verticalDelta / totalmass * 300) + 300;
    
     } else {
        horizontal = 400;
        vertical = 300;
     }
	}

}
```



So ich hoffe ich habe euch nicht mit dem ganzen Code abgeschreckt ;-)

LG Mareikiii


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (19. Februar 2009)

Lokale Variablen wie massRightTop als Membervariable der Klasse verwenden und entsprechende Gettermethoden bereitstellen.

Bei der Initialisierung darauf achten, dass die Instanzen der einzelnen Klassen Referenzen auf die Klassen bekommen, deren Werte gebraucht werden, sodass die Getter auch aufrufen werden können.

Stichworte wie Gettermethoden, Membervariablen unklar? Googlen oder nochmal schnell fragen.


----------



## mareikiii (19. Februar 2009)

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Ich hab da mal im Buch nachgeschaut aber komme nciht wirklich weiter.

Mittels remote.  und dann massInputReceived  also remote.massInoutReceived kann ich zumindest schonmal die Funktion aufrufen. Allerdings bringt mir das glaube nichts


Kann man irgendwie dadurch aus den Wert massRightTop zugreifen. 

Ziel des Ganzen ist es das Balance Board (WiiremiteJ Bibliothek) als Controller in jME einzubauen...

In der WiiRemoteProxy werden alle Berechnungen für das Wii Balance Board geprüft und auch berechnet. 

In der CubeController soll nun diese Berechnung , also der Wert für links, recht, oben. unten eingebunden werden. Dieser wurde in der WiiRemoteProxy in der public void massInputReceived(BBMassEvent evt) berechnet.

Vll hilft mein Post http://www.jmonkeyengine.com/jmeforum/index.php?topic=10415.0  etwas mehr

Danke Mareikiii


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (19. Februar 2009)

Da stecken ja noch viele Klassen dahinter, deren Konzept ich auf die Schnelle nicht durchschaue. Ich vermute jedoch, dass deine Herausforderung eine recht allgemeine ist, wo es um Sichtbarkeiten und Scopes geht.

Die Methode massInputReceived kannst du aufrufen, da sie als public ausgezeichnet wurde. Die lokale Variable massRightTop ist als lokale Variable einer Methode erstmal nicht zugreifbar. Wenn es die Klasse erlaubt, wäre eine einfache Möglichkeit, statt der lokalen Variable im Methodenscope eine Membervariable der Klasse zu verwenden. 

das sähe dann ungefähr so aus:

```
public class WiiRemoteProxy ... {

//Membervariable
private double massRightTop;
private WiiRemote mcl_remotee;
...

// Gettermethode
public double getMassRightTop(){
 return massRightTop;
}
...
// abgeänderte Methode
public void massInputReceived(BBMassEvent evt)	{
		totalmass = evt.getTotalMass();
		System.out.println(totalmass);
		// hier die Membervariable statt lokaler Variable verwenden.
		massRightTop = evt.getMass(MassConstants.TOP, assConstants.RIGHT);
...
}
}
```

Alternativ, allerdings mit mehr Abhängigkeiten verbunden und nicht sehr fachlich aussagekräftig, ändern der Signatur von massInputReceived von
public void massInputReceived(BBMassEvent evt)
in
public double massInputReceived(BBMassEvent evt)
und einfach den benötigten Wert zurückgeben.


----------

